# Oinp 2017



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello folks,

This is with reference to July 04 changes in ONIP (Link).

_July 4, 2017

Ontario’s Express Entry Human Capital Priorities Stream: List of Targeted Occupations by National Occupational Classification (NOC) Codes

On June 28, 2017, the Ontario Immigrant Nominee Program (OINP) announced that it would issue targeted Notifications of Interest (NOIs) to candidates who qualify for Ontario’s Express Entry Human Capital Priorities (HCP) Stream and who have work experience in the Information and Communications Technology (ICT) sector.

The OINP targeted candidates in the Information and Communications Technology (ICT) sector with work experience in the following NOC codes:

NOC 0131: Telecommunication Carriers Managers
NOC 0213: Computer and Information Systems Managers
NOC 2133: Electrical and Electronics Engineers
NOC 2147: Computer Engineers (Except Software Engineers and Designers)
NOC 2171: Information Systems Analysts and Consultants
NOC 2172: Database Analysts and Data Administrators
NOC 2173: Software Engineers and Designers
NOC 2174: Computer Programmers and Interactive Media Developers
NOC 2175: Web Designers and Developers
NOC 2241: Electrical and Electronics Engineering Technologists and Technicians
NOC 2281: Computer Network Technicians
NOC 2282: User Support Technicians
NOC 2283: Systems Testing Technicians
NOC 5224: Broadcast Technicians
NOC 5241: Graphic Designers and Illustrators
For these occupations only, the OINP lowered the required minimum Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) score below 400. However, candidates will still need to meet all other HCP stream eligibility, including:

Work Experience: A minimum of either:
one year work experience within the past five years according to the criteria under the Federal Skilled Workers Program, or
one year work experience within the past three years according to the criteria under the Canadian Experience Class;
Education: Equivalent of a Canadian Bachelor’s degree or above;
Language: A minimum of Canadian Language Benchmark (CLB) 7 in English or in French;
Settlement Funds: A minimum level of savings or income in Ontario; and
Intent: An intention to reside in Ontario long term.
Note: Receiving a Notification of Interest does not mean you will be nominated under one of Ontario’s Express Entry streams. Please consult the Ontario Immigrant Nominee Program website and review the requirements of the stream that interests you to ensure you meet both provincial and federal criteria.

Questions: 
If you have questions about the requirements of the HCP Stream, you can visit the OINP’s Frequently Asked Questions page or contact the OINP by email at [email protected]. Be sure to include your Express Entry number.

If you are experiencing technical difficulties with your online application or the OINP e Filing Portal, please send us an email at [email protected], and include as much detail as possible about the issue.
_
My crs is 343, question is , in order to get pnp NOI for ontario, do I have to do any additional steps apart from creating express entry profile ?

Pardon me if there is insane question, I have limited knowledge on express entry program and created profile recently.

I have came across a case having NOI with 334 points from ontario with ref to OINP changes of 4th July (specifically for ICT professionals) at the same time, seen the case having more than 334 CRS with ICT professional NOC and still not receiving NOI from Ontario.

There could be reason (as I assume) that while creating EE profile one might not have select all province to stay as intent to stay or may not have selected Ontario, does anybody have idea about any other reason for not getting OINP with ICT professional ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Noemi666 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi,
I have the some question. My Noc is 2174 and my CRS is now 304 (I can improve it a little)
Did you find any answer to your question?


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Can anyone provide a timeline of getting PR via OINP after submitting application. ?


----------

